# Jet Mini Lathe



## brokenbit (Oct 24, 2006)

Are on SALE at WC 199.99 The WC store in Clearwater Fl. Has 25  

Bernie


----------



## cmcfalls (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! Great deal. This is for the one that is regularly 299.99? Wonder why my WC doesn't have it on save for 199? Neither is it on sale on the website...


----------



## leatherjunkie (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brokenbit_
> <br />Are on SALE at WC 199.99 The WC store in Clearwater Fl. Has 25
> 
> Bernie



Thats the lathe i bought 2 years ago for that price at woodcraft in oregon.
that lathe is does not have the variable speed control. you have to move the belt manually.
other than that drawback its a great lathe and has served me well.


----------



## jtate (Oct 24, 2006)

Jet has just recently come out with the Mini Lathe VS which is, surprisingly enough, a variable speed lathe!  Maybe that's why these are on sale.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

It may also be b/c Jet is coming out with a new midi/mini sized lathe (non-VS, I think) to replace this one.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

Billy:  Do you have a credible source for that information?  I have discussed the fate of the 1014 with several different JET reps and every one of them gives me a different story.  I agree that your information sounds most reasonable; but I have not been able to really confirm it yet.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

Not exactly, Randy. Just shipets from some club members who work at Woodcraft and the fact the non-VS model is no longer listed on Jet's site or in the 2006 Catalog. The VS mini is still in the catalog, but not on their site. I've not found anything credible about the replacement of the non-VS mini, but as popular as small lathes are, I can't see them giving up sales to their competition (Delta, Rikon and PSI, to name a few). I have a feeling the new version (if there is one) will have a 12" swing capacity to compete with the Rikon, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Dario (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't recall but I read a few tidbis of "gossip" to teh effect of what Billy mentioned.

Not sure what they are thinking of (they seem to forgot the saying...if it ain't broke don't fix it) but hope they increase the power on the motor too if they do increase the swing. If they do that, they will have a mini and 1236 lathe hybrid (true midi).  

I guess it could be another winner.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmmm...someone who has time during the day, free long-distance and desire to get the facts might want to read this post, http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17218&whichpage=2#183448 then call Aundrea up.  It just might clear up the confusion


----------



## jtate (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, here's what I know.  

WHM Tool Group (Jet Manufacturer) is here in Tennessee - like 20 minutes away from where I am.  Not that this matters but I thought it made me sound more credible.

The switch on my Mini-Lathe went bad and I called them and got them to replace it.  Between removing the old one and installing the new one I lost two vital screws.  I had to call and have thjem send me those two vital screws.

In my Second call to them - which was about two weeks ago - the phone representative asked for the model number and I gave it to her and she asked - "Is that the VS model?"  

Not knowing there was such an animal I asked what the VS model was and she said that Jet/WHM now makes the Mini Lathe with a variable speed motor.  We went on to discuss how wonderful this is and how I wouldn't have known about it had I not called her.  She attributed my wisdom in calling her (and hence my newfound knowledge) to my gender, saying that most men would have just finagled a solution to the lost screws problem and not owned up to having lost them in the first place.  She applauded my humility and pointed out the reward for having shown such humility.  Hey, she said it!  Not me!  

So that's that with that.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 24, 2006)

Not meaning to confuse the issue, but I've had my 1014 VS (that stands for variable speed) for two years and the model was not new when I bought it.  It would be nice to see Jet come out with a direct drive for this machine, though! (Of course, I will always vote for more torque and higher RPMs...I NEED POWER!) [8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />.....Not knowing there was such an animal I asked what the VS model was and she said that Jet/WHM now makes the Mini Lathe with a variable speed motor.  We went on to discuss how wonderful this is and how I wouldn't have known about it had I not called her.  She attributed my wisdom in calling her (and hence my newfound knowledge) to my gender, saying that most men would have just finagled a solution to the lost screws problem and not owned up to having lost them in the first place......



Sorry to burst your bubble, Julia.  That rep was a used car saleswoman in a previous life and you just got whitewashed.  The JET VS has been around for years....it is not new.  If you had ever been to a Woodcraft store or visited the JET web site, the existence of the VS would not have been a revelation to you.  It gets mentioned on this forum at least once a week.

Difference between men and women......the ladies talk about their problems, the men fix them.  How much trouble is it really, to run down to Home Depot and buy a couple of screws to replace the missing ones??


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Hmmm...someone who has time during the day, free long-distance and desire to get the facts might want to read this post, http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17218&whichpage=2#183448 then call Aundrea up.  It just might clear up the confusion



Lou:  I seriously doubt that a phone call will get any more "facts."  I think JET is doing something with the 1014 and are in spin mode to hide the information from the general public until "THEY" are ready to make the announcement.  I sent a second inquirey to JET asking detailed questions to find out more and received a very "political" answer that danced all around the edge of the issue; but never gave a direct answer to the question.  I am going to try, one more time; but have no expectation that I will get a meaningful response.


----------



## jtate (Oct 24, 2006)

Let's see :
- Gas to the hardware store - $2.00
- Time away I could have spent in session with a client  $100
- The right screws that fit the machine at no cost to me, delivered free, to my home,  PRICELESS

It seemed obvious to me.



And, hey, I SAID I didn't know there was such a thing as a VS Mini Lathe.    I ain't claiming expertise on anything.  


I don't know nuthin' and I ain't kin to nobody.


So there.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2006)

Lou, I'm not doubting their claim. However, go check the web site AND online catalog. You'll see that the non-VS model is not listed anywhere (other than maybe for parts in customer service... I didn't check for that), and the VS model is only listed in the catalog. Why? What does it mean? I have no idea, and maybe nothing, but I found it quite surprising.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

The most recent reply I got from JET said, ".....they were working hard to get the mini back on their web site....."  Sort of begs the question of how it disappeared in the first place.  To accept that it was a human or electronic accident requires more faith than I can muster??


----------



## TBone (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like the runaround answer to me.  Really, it should take no more than 10 minutes to get a pic back on the web page.  But I agree, it didn't disappear because it was tired os showing off.


----------



## Dario (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is the answer that I got from Aundrea Berkey:

"Hi Dario,
Thanks for your e-mail.  <b>We have no plans to discontinue this machine.  For this machine, we will continue to look for ways to improve it. </b>  Please let me know if I can be of further assistance."

Is this a way of saying...yes, we are re-designing it [?][}]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm with Lou.. I would like to see some sort of direct drive instead of the belts.. and get the motor out from under the lathe bed... all that shavings and dust falling into the motor can't be good.... I've already replaced one motor on my Jet Mini..


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 25, 2006)

WC in Austin, TX offers the 1014 for $250 but that includes a $25 gift certificate.  Not as good as $199 but its a nice lathe for $225.


----------



## Russb (Oct 26, 2006)

Direct drive sounds like a good idea on the surface. Unless you come up with a unique motor and drive system like the DVR you would loose your torque options of the differenct size pulleys.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 26, 2006)

I work at Woodcraft here in Utah and we have them on sale for $210.00.  Employees do not get much of a discount because we are a franchise store. Darnit it all.


----------



## jtate (Oct 26, 2006)

I called WMH Tool Group.  They said they still have both the VS and non-VS.  They said they'd been making the VS for at least 3 years.  They said that there is a kit to retrofit the non-VS into a VS but when I asked what the kit costs the rep was surprised to find it listed at over $250.

That didn't make sense.  I'm expecting a call back with the correct price.

The saga continues.


----------



## loglugger (Oct 26, 2006)

Pennstsate has a kit in their new catalog. Variable Speed Conversion Kit, # TCLVSKIT  $114.95.  All I know about this is what I read. But the price didnâ€™t seem that bad. 
Bob


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 26, 2006)

Jtate would you be so kind to let us know if you find out what their price is? I have been looking for one and just maybe they will come in chaeper than PSI but I doubt it.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> <br />Pennstsate has a kit in their new catalog. Variable Speed Conversion Kit, # TCLVSKIT  $114.95.  All I know about this is what I read.



The JET VS conversion kit used to be listed on the JET web site; but it has been removed recently along with the lathes themselves.  I think it is fairly clear that JET is doing something with the "Mini" line and lying to us about it or at least not telling us the whole truth.  IIRC, the JET conversion kit was listed around $100 Â± a little.

The non-VS JET mini has a min. speed of 500 RPMs which many feel is too fast for the low end of a lathe speed range.(I think the VS model is the same; but am not sure.)  The kit from PSI may have a min. speed of 650 RPMs based on the specs for the TURNCRAFTERPRO VS listed in their catalog.  Not making a recommendation one way or the other, just presenting information so folks considering a purchase can make a decision they will be satisfied with.


----------



## loglugger (Oct 26, 2006)

Randy, the add said the speed, low and high would vary depending or what pulleys you now have on your lathe so maybe you could rearrange the pulleys to get a slower speed. Just guessing. 
Bob


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 26, 2006)

My brother and dad both have the Jet VS mini.  Funny thing is my cheapy $150 minilathe from Grizzly is actually better because it is a true 0000-3750 rpm mini-lathe.  They both have real trouble doing the CA finish because the bottom speed on the Jet is 500 rpm.  And I don't have to change any pulleys, which you still have to do on the Jet VS (As I understand it.)

I would still love to have a Jet VS, but so far, I think I've done pretty well with the cheapy.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Here is the answer that I got from Aundrea Berkey:



Hmm, next time you communicate with AWN-Drea, tell her for me that "u" in her name is really, really pretentious, will ya?


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> <br />Randy, the add said the speed, low and high would vary depending or what pulleys you now have on your lathe so maybe you could rearrange the pulleys to get a slower speed. Just guessing.
> Bob



There is really no rearranging of pulleys possible.  The pulleys on the std JET are fixed six step pulleys.  The smallest step is already very small and I don't think you could use a smaller one as the radius would be too tight for the belt to grip properly.  The pulley on the spindle is already a tight fit in the headstock and there is little room to use a larger pulley.  Certainly, anything is possible; but, for anyone considering such a conversion, this situation should be carefully investigated  if the low end speed is important to them.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />
> Hmm, next time you communicate with AWN-Drea, tell her for me that "u" in her name is really, really pretentious, will ya?



Kaspar:  One could make the same argument for the "K?"  What's the point of picking on her?  Chances are pretty high that the name was picked by her parents and she had no say in it!!

If you don't like her name why don't you at least have the courage to call her and tell her yourself instead of recruiting someone else to do your hatchet job!!  I'll post the phone number if you need it.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />.....And I don't have to change any pulleys, which you still have to do on the Jet VS (As I understand it.)



Correct.  The JET VS has a three step pulley so you do have to move the belt to achieve the total range of speeds.  The speed that most would use for turning is in a different range from from the low end range so most folks are still looking at some belt moving with the JET or Penn State lathes.

FYI, the speed ranges for the JML-1014VS are as follows:

500 - 1200,
1100 - 2600, and 
1700 - 3900.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__Kaspar:  One could make the same argument for the "K?"  What's the point of picking on her?  Chances are pretty high that the name was picked by her parents and she had no say in it!!
> 
> If you don't like her name why don't you at least have the courage to call her and tell her yourself instead of recruiting someone else to do your hatchet job!!  I'll post the phone number if you need it.



Kaspar is not my real name.  You have a point about the parents, but I was being quite tongue-in-cheek.  So what's with all the "!!!!!!" ?  

Is humor - however admittedly weak - alien to this board?


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaspar_
> <br />.....I was being quite tongue-in-cheek.  So what's with all the "!!!!!!" ?
> 
> Is humor - however admittedly weak - alien to this board?



Sorry.  Guess I missed the fact that you were trying to be funny.  Maybe a [] will help in the future??


----------



## low_48 (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a source that told me Jet is changing the size of the mini to compete with the Rikon. It sounds like the basic works will be the same, but the head stock and tail stock will be taller and the bed longer. We'll see.


----------



## GreggR (Oct 31, 2006)

"All I want for Christmas is..."  a true woodworking (not metal nor Sherline type) mini-lathe, with an adjustable solid state motor control that has no flat spots, no harmonics - just sweet silky smooth adjustment, the tailstock and headstock line up from the factory (is this really too much to ask?!!), totally enclosed fan-cooled motor, high quality spindle bearings and no morse taper runout in the headstock. Oh yeah, American made and painted white or blue. And of course I don't want to pay more than $200 for it! [][]

I wonder if there is even an American mini-lathe manufacturer (not importer) out there? Anyone know?


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 1, 2006)

I just got an email from Rockler in Illinois that has the Jet mini for $179.99


----------

